# Achteraan, achterin



## petoe

Beste taalminnende vrienden,

Zijn volgende zinnen correct? Mij lijkt de tweede niet juist en de eerste en derde wel, maar waarom kan ik niet goed zeggen.

Hij gaat achteraan in de bus zitten.
Hij gaat achterin de bus zitten.
Hij gaat achter in de bus zitten.

Ik dank jullie.


----------



## YellowOnline

Dit artikel van Onze Taal beantwoord eigenlijk uw vraag volledig denk ik.


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> Dit artikel van Onze Taal beantwoordT eigenlijk uw vraag volledig denk ik.


Niet helemaal.
Hij gaat achteraan in de bus zitten.???????????? Ik reken dat goed, maar het artikel geeft geen info hierover. 
Hij gaat achterin de bus zitten. Niet goed volgens het artikel. Juist  is: Hij gaat achter in de bus zitten.
Hij gaat achterin in de bus zitten: Ook goed volgens het artikel.


----------



## Peterdg

Ook mogelijk volgens mij: "Hij gaat achterin zitten in de bus". (ook: "Hij gaat achterin in de bus zitten", maar daar botsen de twee achtereenvolgende "in's" een beetje te veel voor mijn esthetisch gevoel)


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Ook mogelijk volgens mij: "Hij gaat achterin zitten in de bus". (ook: "Hij gaat achterin in de bus zitten", maar daar botsen de twee achtereenvolgende "in's" een beetje te veel voor mijn esthetisch gevoel)



Hij gaat achterin in de bus zitten: Ook goed volgens het artikel van Yellow..


----------



## matakoweg

eno2 said:


> Hij gaat achterin in de bus zitten: Ook goed volgens het artikel van Yellow..


Lastig, 
Hij gaat vooraan in de bus zitten 
Hij gaat achterin in de bus zitten => zou dan ook goed moeten zijn.


----------



## bibibiben

matakoweg said:


> Lastig,
> Hij gaat vooraan in de bus zitten
> Hij gaat achterin in de bus zitten => zou dan ook goed moeten zijn.


Het artikel rekent _achterin in de bus_ ook goed.


----------



## YellowOnline

In de marge: 'onderop' ("ergens _onderop _liggen") had ik nog nooit gehoord en klinkt in mijn oren nogal tegenstrijdig (onder <-> op), behalve als het over een beweging gaat (zie ook 'van bovenaf', waar 'van' ook de bewegin aangeeft).


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> In de marge: 'onderop' ("ergens _onderop _liggen") had ik nog nooit gehoord en klinkt in mijn oren nogal tegenstrijdig (onder <-> op), behalve als het over een beweging gaat (zie ook 'van bovenaf', waar 'van' ook de bewegin aangeeft).


De top van onderop is een leuze van politieke activisten.


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> In de marge: 'onderop' ("ergens _onderop _liggen") had ik nog nooit gehoord en klinkt in mijn oren nogal tegenstrijdig (onder <-> op), behalve als het over een beweging gaat (zie ook 'van bovenaf', waar 'van' ook de bewegin aangeeft).



Er is een parallel met _achterin_ te trekken:
Het ligt achterin --> Het ligt achter in de zaal.
Het ligt onderop --> Het ligt onder op de stapel.


----------

